# Keystore-Passwort vergessen --> zurücksetzen?



## outbreaker (22. Dez 2007)

Hallo

ich habe mit dem Script von hier www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083
mein applet signiert nur habe ich vergessen mir mein Keystore-Passwort zu merken nun kann ich keine applets mehr signieren
Wie kann ich bei java dieses Passwort zurücksetzen auf den Ausgangszustand so als ob es keines geben würde?
um ein neues anzulegen?

bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung:


```
Keytool-Fehler: java.io.IOException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was incorrect
```

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Dez 2007)

Dazu musst du die Datei _.keystore_ aus _C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Benutzername]_ löschen.


----------



## outbreaker (23. Dez 2007)

Danke


----------

